# Cafe au Chocolat - Stamford



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Just popped into Stamford town centre, for the first time in a while, and spotted Cafe au Chocolat in Silver Lane.

At first I thought it was part of the "Hotel Chocolat" chain but saw a few V60 cones and Buono swan neck kettles in the window....

and, as it was the right sort of time, decided to give it a go....

Normal espresso/lattes etc but Single Origin Columbian Suarez was offered so I went for V60 as did Mrs D....

Came to the table with the ceramic V60 dripping into the Hario jugs and a Buono kettle along side to top up...

They look nice said Mrs D!!!! (which is high praise for anything coffee related)...

The coffee was very nice and I think I'll be popping back when in Stamford.

tbh I think the young lady serving could benefit from a few lessons pouring the V60 (I am no expert but I think) there is more to it than just pouring 1/2 a cup in and taking it to the table along with the Buono, as there was a fair amount of grounds stranded up the sides. I did a few top ups to get them back into the mix and ended with fairly flat beds and very tasty coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You had to finish the brew yourself?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It was presented on the table as follows:

Cup & Saucer

Hario jug with circa 1/3 coffee (still dripping in)

Ceramic V60 on top with filter paper

Grounds and still small amount of water (still dripping)

Buono kettle with water

Stand/drip tray for V60

There wasn't a "full cup" in the jug so (as above) I poured more in to get the stranded grounds into water and get more coffee to pour.

I was perfectly happy topping up water..... Is this not how it's normally served?

My only experience of buying pour over in a cafe was in Nude (off Brick Lane) where Mrs D got a jug of dirty water...

I was much happier getting this - which was nice coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's new to me. To extract it properly you need to know what you're doing to some degree, seems to be expecting quite a lot from the customer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You don't have much luck with pour over do you /


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's new to me. To extract it properly you need to know what you're doing to some degree, seems to be expecting quite a lot from the customer.


I quite liked the "presentation" so to speak..... possibly a little bit of explanation would be better (from an experienced Barista).

I went to Mrs Atha a while ago and they gave instructions to my Mrs when serving a pot of tea (a running timer and instructions of how much longer to leave it brewing).


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You don't have much luck with pour over do you /


Well I enjoyed it - which is good enough for me ;-)

I'll have to find someone to make me a really good pour over - so then I'll know!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If they rocked up and said "right we've poured the first 50ml for you, when the timer hits 30 pour another 50ml in a spiral/circular motion starting in the middle and ending up at the edges. When the timer hits 1m do the same but this time pour 100ml. The water should drain from the top of the bed after around 2 mins 20" it wouldn't really have been the relaxing cafe experience most people want.

It's pretty far away from tea which just requires you to pull the brewer after a specified time.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> If they rocked up and said "right we've poured the first 50ml for you, when the timer hits 30 pour another 50ml in a spiral/circular motion starting in the middle and ending up at the edges. When the timer hits 1m do the same but this time pour 100ml. The water should drain from the top of the bed after around 2 mins 20" it wouldn't really have been the relaxing cafe experience most people want.


Well when you put it like that!! 

I still need someone to make me a really decent pour over!!!

Any volunteers in either P'Boro or Telford??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Drewster said:


> I still need someone to make me a really decent pour over!!!
> 
> Any volunteers in either P'Boro or Telford??


+ 1 but in Oxford area.


----------

